# How much totw for 4 month puppy?



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all,
how much totw wetlands should I be giving my 4 month old 25lb lab puppy?,
the bag says 3-4 cups daily,does this seem like alot to you?.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

are you switching over to TOTW, or already feeding it?? That seems like alot of food for a 4 month old pup. I would maybe start with 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup in the afternoon and see how they do on it first, then increase if needed in 2-3 months.


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

He's been on totw for a couple of months now and doing well,it just seemed like alot of food ,I've been feeding 3 cups per day,I think I'll cut it back to 2-2.5 cups,thanks for the reply.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go off of body condition. How is his? Can you see a waist line? Can you easily feel his ribs? If not, I would feed less, but if he's looking a bit boney then feed more. What the bag says is a guideline and usually too much. I would always look at what the bag says and start by feeding on the lower side of the recommendation. Then after that I'd just watch body condition.


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks LuvMyBrt,yeah thats pretty much what I'm doing,I guess they want you to get through the bag as quickly as possible lol.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 22, 2011)

How is he doing on that? We have a 12 week old lab, and I've been eyeing different foods. Taste of the Wild is the highest rated food that I can get locally.


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

JamesO,
Max is doing great on totw,every dog is different,but I'd definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to change your dog food Taste of wild still uses Ethoxyquin wich is posion. Orijen's 6 fish dog food is the only dog food with fish in it that I know does not use/buy fish that have been treated with Ethoxyquin. If your looking for a great fish based dog food I would recommend Orijen's ( any of thier dog foods). My 11 month old Newf loves it!! I also give him Human grade Wild Alaska Salmon, Sardines, Mackerel Daily with his food. 
Here are few dog foods that still use this chemical in it. They are all made by Diamond:

Canidae/Felidae Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”

Natural Balance Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.” 10/21/2009, Natural Balance confirmed that all products they make that contain fish meal - the fish meal supplier uses ethoxyquin.

Premium Edge Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”

Taste of the Wild and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Pet Foods Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

A little dated on your info there sharkvictim, most of the premium dog foods no longer contain this preservative in their fish meals as of a year ago! 
Sounds like you have something against Diamond?? or you work for Orijen???
So, before you post a derogatory comment about such dated information in a thread about how much food to feed a 4 month puppy or in a thread about coupons, maybe you should think a little more before posting and double check your facts


----------

